# 24 HR WHEEL RAFFLE



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN 

100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE 

ALL CHROME WITH STAINLESS STEEL NIPPLES SPOKES AND RINGS
LASER ETCHED WITH SERIAL NUMBER AND LASER ETCHED LOCKIN KNOCKOFF 
PLEASE SEND $15 PAYMNET FOR A HAMMER </span>


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

just give detailed instructions on how to pay for the new and old players and its on!

Usually fridays were the best days for these though, payday, people buy lots of spaces!


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

:0 

...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

PAYPAL [email protected] 

$15 FOR HAMMER ##### :thumbsup:

PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR SCREEN NAME


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I WILL BE ON LINE ALL DAY IF WERE GONNA DO THIS


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

how does the knock off lock on?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

JUST SPREAD THE WORD TO EVERYONE YOU KNOW THROW THE LINK IN SOME TOPICS AND LETS GET THIS CRACKIN


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Jul 9 2009, 11:34 AM~14423083
> *how does the knock off lock on?
> *


YOU GET A HAMMER AND BEAT IT ON


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 9 2009, 10:37 AM~14423113
> *YOU GET A HAMMER  AND BEAT IT ON
> *


so it doesnt actually lock on? it jus spins on like most k.os?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

24 n 36


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 9 2009, 10:17 AM~14422946
> *THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> ...


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

And 72


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Johnny, you have sent $30.00 USD to BIG BODY CUSTOMS.

:biggrin: 74 + 54 please 

Now Im going to whore up every thread I can think of.


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

#5 is mine :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

#20 and #27


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Jul 9 2009, 11:40 AM~14423142
> *so it doesnt actually lock on? it jus spins on like most k.os?
> *


YES IT DOES LOCK ON YOU CAN GO BACK TO MY OTHER TOPIC FOR PICS AND INSTRUCTIONS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Money sent for 13, 35, 47, 58, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66 and 67


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Officially whored up :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

whoops didnt ad my screen name im a newbie#72


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

money sent for 16,68,8


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 9 2009, 11:24 AM~14423001
> *PAYPAL [email protected]
> 
> $15 FOR HAMMER ##### </span> :thumbsup:
> ...




<span style=\'color:green\'>PLEASE FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS... we dont want this to get shut down because somebody did not take the time to do this :scrutinize: yea, Im looking at you!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 9 2009, 11:40 AM~14423756
> *PLEASE FOLLOW THE INSTRUCTIONS... we dont want this to get shut down because somebody did not take the time to do this :scrutinize: yea, Im looking at you!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 9 2009, 01:38 PM~14423733
> *whoops didnt ad my screen name im a newbie#72
> *


tweedy called 72

for the people that dont know, check the board and check the posts for what numbers are called, post what numbers you are going to pay for first, dont need two people paying for one number especially at the end


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

can we get an updated chart ready to send some funds :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Can I win one these already???? Shit I have sunk enough money in these to buy a set or two! LOL


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jul 9 2009, 11:44 AM~14423816
> *tweedy called 72
> 
> for the people that dont know, check the board and check the posts for what numbers are called, post what numbers you are going to pay for first, dont need two people paying for one number especially at the end
> *


i can have any number :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i allways wanted to play a wheel raffle


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 9 2009, 01:49 PM~14423873
> *i can have any number  :biggrin:
> *


_coil springs sold here
proud zenith winners club #9
http://koolaid-coils.com/
be like me and use gen3 pistons_

looks like you shouldnt get any number :uh: quit hoggin all the winnings :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jul 9 2009, 11:51 AM~14423901
> *coil springs sold here
> proud zenith winners club #9
> http://koolaid-coils.com/
> ...


i won twice :biggrin:


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 9 2009, 01:48 PM~14423859
> *Can I win one these already???? Shit I have sunk enough money in these to buy a set or two! LOL
> *


nope this was just in time i hate them blue ones on the cadi be nice to pull them off monday am,lol :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jul 9 2009, 12:55 PM~14423960
> *nope this was just in time i hate them blue ones on the cadi be nice to pull them off monday am,lol :biggrin:
> *


LOL with my luck you would win off of your petty 3 number entry :angry: :biggrin: 

Shit going to make me drop another ten numbers? LOL


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

i'll take number 79


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jul 9 2009, 12:55 PM~14423960
> *nope this was just in time i hate them blue ones on the cadi be nice to pull them off monday am,lol :biggrin:
> *


And yeah I said petty! LOL


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HIT REFRESH

TIM I NEED YOU TO PICK AGAIN HOMIE


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 9 2009, 11:12 AM~14423483
> *YES IT DOES LOCK ON YOU CAN GO BACK TO MY OTHER TOPIC FOR PICS AND INSTRUCTIONS
> *


so you actually have the adapters with the holes to lock the ko in stock now?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Jul 9 2009, 01:10 PM~14424140
> *so you actually have the adapters with the holes to lock the ko in stock now?
> *


NO


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Payment sent for 22,46,61,75,84,91,97 :biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

all u fuckers should be buying spots for RAFFLE 17 i know ill be buying a few soon


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

you should TRY and update and post instructions at the top of every page JD


----------



## ghettoblaster (Oct 6, 2004)

#6, #9


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

give me 48 too payment sent, is that better sean


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jul 9 2009, 01:44 PM~14424597
> *give me 48 too payment sent, is that better sean
> *


Ugh I guess.. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HIT REFRESH


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

i want 25,38,55,83,4,37,76


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YES SIR


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 9 2009, 12:08 PM~14424103
> *HIT REFRESH
> 
> TIM I NEED YOU TO PICK AGAIN HOMIE
> *


i dont care :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HIT REFRESH


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

84 is my lucky number :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jul 9 2009, 12:56 PM~14424760
> *i want 25,38,55,83,4,37,76
> *


sent payment


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> 
> ...


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

7, 17, n 87... tHANKS...


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

"Saul, you have sent $45.00 USD to BIG BODY CUSTOMS."


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

jus sent paypal payment for 30.00 for # 73 & # 82!!!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 9 2009, 03:47 PM~14425894
> *jus sent paypal payment for 30.00 for # 73 & # 82!!!
> *


YEAH WITH NO SCREEN NAME :angry:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> 
> ...


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

I think I'm going to win this one!!! I can feel it :biggrin:


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 9 2009, 04:59 PM~14426019
> *I think I'm going to win this one!!! I can feel it  :biggrin:
> *


maybe someone close to you...........will and thats what you feel :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 9 2009, 03:51 PM~14425928
> *YEAH WITH NO SCREEN NAME :angry:
> *


i kno my bad homie! i tried to send u an email from work but it didnt go through, i figured u would get it when u seen it was from [email protected]@@@@!
:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Jul 9 2009, 04:19 PM~14426246
> *i kno my bad homie! i tried to send u an email from work but it didnt go through, i figured u would get it when u seen it was from [email protected]@@@@!
> :biggrin:
> *


IT JUST MAKES IT TAKE LONGER

KEEP IN MIND IM DRIVING DURING ALL THIS


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jul 9 2009, 04:02 PM~14426046
> *maybe someone close to you is trying to feel you:biggrin:
> *


I always knew it!!! It's ok we can still be Boys! Just dont try anything  :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

U guys talkin about my wheels?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

sent $$ for 

#21 and #49

lets do this :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 9 2009, 06:32 PM~14428148
> *U guys talkin about my wheels?
> *


 :twak: mine


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

come on half way


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

LETS KEEP IT GOING


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

Just sent payment for #57

I didn't put the number that I wanted in the message so I'm telling you here.

SHIT...I also forgot to put my screen name. Just sent it from my email [email protected]


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 9 2009, 08:16 PM~14428544
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man...I suck at following instructions but at least I didn't get it shut down :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

18, 56 just sent $30 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

:thumbsup: my first wheel raffle :cheesy:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 9 2009, 08:46 PM~14428831
> *:thumbsup:  my first wheel raffle  :cheesy:
> *


Congrats. This will be my first win on a wheel Raffle. I guess its a first for the both of us :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 9 2009, 08:49 PM~14428874
> *Congrats. This will be my first win on a wheel Raffle. I guess its a first for the both of us  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: well good luck and remember I put $30 towards your lowlo :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 9 2009, 08:46 PM~14428831
> *:thumbsup:  my first wheel raffle  :cheesy:
> *



Mine too...maybe beginners luck


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> THE 1ST RAFFLES WE DID FINISHED IN HOURS CAN WE DO IT AGAIN
> 
> 100 SPOTS $15 INCLUDES PAYMENT FEE
> 
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 9 2009, 07:46 PM~14428831
> *:thumbsup:  my first wheel raffle  :cheesy:
> *


mine to :0 :0 

maybe i got the luck


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

ILL TAKE # 1 AND 31 THANX


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jul 9 2009, 09:41 PM~14429418
> *ILL TAKE # 1 AND 31 THANX
> *


OKAY :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HIT REFRESH


----------



## doobie (Nov 25, 2003)

sent payment for #43


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

what happeneds if you dont sell all of them in 24 hrs?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jul 9 2009, 10:03 PM~14429607
> *what happeneds if you dont sell all of them in 24 hrs?
> *


IT KEEPS GOING 

BUT WERE NOT TRYING TO GO THERE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by doobie_@Jul 9 2009, 09:57 PM~14429563
> *sent payment for #43
> *


THANKS 

BUT PEOPLE PLEASE PUT YOUR NUMBERS IN THE PAYMENT


----------



## doobie (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 9 2009, 10:12 PM~14429715
> *THANKS
> 
> BUT PEOPLE PLEASE PUT YOUR NUMBERS IN THE PAYMENT
> *


 Sorry :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

hittin refresh but nothing is showing up?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jul 9 2009, 10:15 PM~14429746
> *hittin refresh but nothing is showing up?
> *


LET ME GUESS THIS IS YOU 

Buyer Email: 
[email protected] 
Payment Sent to:

[email protected] 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Amount received: 
$15.00 USD 
Fee amount: 
-$0.74 USD 
Net amount: 
$14.26 USD 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Date: 
Jul. 9, 2009 
Time: 
19:12:06 PDT 
Status: 
Completed 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Subject: 
You've got money! 
Note: 
Hammer 
Payment Type: 
Instant


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HERE WE GO AGAIN FELLES WITH NO INFO IN THE PAYMENTS 

IT JUST MAKES IT HARDER


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 10 2009, 03:17 AM~14429777
> *LET ME GUESS THIS IS YOU
> 
> Buyer Email:
> ...


nope not me... just tryin to see whats available before sending anything


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA+Jul 10 2009, 12:17 AM~14429777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this guy is the one your lookin for


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Jul 9 2009, 10:22 PM~14429844
> *this guy is the one your lookin for
> *


COOL THANKS


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

those payment that u dont know who they are J.D. just give them to me :cheesy: i will take those ##'s


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 9 2009, 10:23 PM~14429866
> *those payment that u dont know who they are J.D. just give them to me :cheesy:  i will take those ##'s
> *


HAHA


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 10 2009, 12:23 AM~14429860
> *COOL THANKS
> *



just lookin out if the homie wins you gotta send them my way lol :biggrin: ....maybe a ill try my luck soon


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

sent for #86


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

ILL TAKE # 32 ASWELL :biggrin: 
PAYMENT SENT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jul 9 2009, 08:55 PM~14428935
> *:biggrin:  well good luck and remember I put $30 towards your lowlo  :biggrin:
> *


And trust me homie its much appreciated :biggrin:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

10 12 15 26 I want let me know how


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

payment sent


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

and again

Buyer Email: 
[email protected] 
Payment Sent to:

[email protected] 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Amount received: 
$60.00 USD 
Fee amount: 
-$2.04 USD 
Net amount: 
$57.96 USD 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Date: 
Jul. 9, 2009 
Time: 
21:53:43 PDT 
Status: 
Completed 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Subject: 
You've got money! 
Note: 
4 hammers 
Payment Type: 
Instant


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

thats me sorry


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

damm 62#s in 12 hours this realy will be over tommorow


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jul 10 2009, 12:08 AM~14430416
> *damm 62#s in 12 hours this realy will be over tommorow
> *


It should be...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

PEOPLE PLEASE DO NOT PUT THE WORDS RAFFLE ANYWERE PLEASE


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

payment sent for 51 and 77 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

Payment sent for #99 and #23


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

PAYMENT SENT FOR 78


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 9 2009, 09:40 PM~14430744
> *PAYMENT SENT FOR 78
> *


FORGOT TO PUT MY SCREEN NAME ....BUT MY EMAIL ADDRESS IS OBVIOUS :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

Sent for number 81 thanks


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 9 2009, 11:43 PM~14430786
> *Sent for number 81 thanks
> *


SORRY BEEN GONE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

PLEASE HIT REFRESH


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY IVE BEEN INFRONT OF THE COMPUTER ALL DAY ILL CHECK BACK IN A FEW HRS AND UPDATE


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 9 2009, 10:17 PM~14429777
> *LET ME GUESS THIS IS YOU
> 
> Buyer Email:
> ...



Yea...that was me..my bad


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

everyone on here is buying three or four numbers, #17 is only 30 a spot go finish 17 first fuckers lol

payment sent for #3 :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jul 10 2009, 12:34 AM~14431220
> *everyone on here is buying three or four numbers, #17 is only 30 a spot go finish 17 first fuckers lol
> 
> payment sent for #3 :biggrin:
> *



half price goes a long way...


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 9 2009, 10:44 PM~14430798
> *SORRY BEEN GONE
> *


Oh hell no someone stole my number give me 85


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

More money sent for 45, 52, 53, 69 & 70 :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

52 GONE


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 10 2009, 07:28 AM~14432201
> *52 GONE
> *


44 then


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Fish (May 5, 2005)

payment sent for # 2
kirby


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

Sent for 5 spots..14, 34, 40, 71,88.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

19 left


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

19,23,28


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

what numbers are left asap and payment instructions i can overight funds today lmk


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

23 AND 95 

LET ME KNOW BOUT MONEY ORDER I HATE PAYPAL.....


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

i will take 28 29 30 and 100...lmk i need adress to overnight funds...


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 10 2009, 10:47 AM~14433009
> *i will take 28 29 30 and 100...lmk i need adress to overnight funds...
> *


I got dibs on 28


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jul 10 2009, 10:42 AM~14432961
> *23 AND 95
> 
> LET ME KNOW BOUT MONEY ORDER I HATE PAYPAL.....
> *


I got dibs on 23


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

oh my bad did'nt see that


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

29 30 100 80...then


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

damn if people are sending in money orders it aint gonna be no 24 hour raffle...


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

i can overnight funds so it will be am tomorrow...for me homie..


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

oh and it costs me 30 to overnight....


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 10 2009, 09:52 AM~14433045
> *oh and it costs me 30 to overnight....
> *


Paypal it and get 4 spots for your $60 instead of 2


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

i don't do banks homie....


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

whats the up dated list?


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@Jul 10 2009, 10:12 AM~14433219
> *i don't do banks homie....
> *


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Whats spots are left?


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

29,30 80 100...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I DONT THINK WE WILL HAVE TIME FOR SENDING PAYMENTS


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

payment sent for 28,29,33,34,41,88,89


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 10 2009, 11:53 AM~14433609
> *I DONT THINK WE WILL HAVE TIME FOR SENDING PAYMENTS
> *



whateva homeboy you would have it in the am i could even prove payment but o.k. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn i only bought 1 square. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## doobie (Nov 25, 2003)

sent payment for # 89


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doobie_@Jul 10 2009, 12:45 PM~14434099
> *sent payment for # 89
> *


89's gone i think


----------



## doobie (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 10 2009, 11:56 AM~14434208
> *89's gone i think
> *


ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA can you confrim. this so I can pick a different number.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jul 10 2009, 12:00 PM~14433667
> *payment sent for 28,29,33,34,41,88,89
> *


28 is gone too.


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 10 2009, 12:03 PM~14434277
> *28 is gone too.
> *



When he updated the chart he didnt have it marked out, my bad. Can we please get an updated chart. IF 71 isnt taken I will take that one instead of 28


----------



## KINGNOS (Dec 16, 2008)

Just sent $30.00 Pay Pal payment for 96 and 99.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by doobie_@Jul 10 2009, 12:00 PM~14434250
> *ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA can you confrim. this so I can pick a different number.
> *


number 89
L.I.L member Doobie

GONE


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Since 28,34,89 are gone can i get 14,71,95 then


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

YOU HAVE TO HIT REFRESH TO SEE THE NEW LIST


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jul 10 2009, 12:57 PM~14434802
> *Since 28,34,89 are gone can i get 14,71,95 then
> *


YOU GOTTA LOOK AT THE LIST AND PICK


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

payment sent for # 30 JD i forgot to put my screen name,,,


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn someones bout to have some Z's!! :0


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 10 2009, 12:02 PM~14434855
> *Damn someones bout to have some Z's!!  :0
> *


i hope its me... i been waiting for the raffle to begin all day... :0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

jd i sent u a pm...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

tlc64impala COME ON PICK 2 NUMBERS

doobie PICK 1 NUMBER


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

14,71,95


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

You didn't get my payment or what? I sent it lastnight thru paypal for # 99 & 23?


edit: i just checked my paypal and the transaction went thru but howcome i didn't get my numbers and my name is not anywhere on the board?


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

what what #are left?


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

42 and 93 if they still there


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> /quote]
> 
> 
> Most recent update.... hno: should be ending soon.


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jul 10 2009, 01:12 PM~14434982
> *14,71,95
> *


COME ON MAN YOU KEEP PICKING NUMBERS THAT ARE GONE 

HIT REFRESH 



PLEASE NO MORE PAYMENTS


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 10 2009, 01:35 PM~14435262
> *COME  ON MAN YOU KEEP PICKING NUMBERS THAT ARE GONE
> 
> HIT REFRESH
> ...



homie I dont see where you talking about , ive paid for 15 spots. now some might not come in here and say hey I got this spot but from what i seen they was still there.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY BUT LOOK I PLACE THE NUMBERS IN ORDER OF PAYMENT NOT POST ON THE TOPIC

HIT REFRESH TO SEE THE UPDATED BOARD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTime77_@Jul 10 2009, 01:14 PM~14434999
> *You didn't get my payment or what? I sent it lastnight thru paypal for # 99 & 23?
> edit: i just checked my paypal and the transaction went thru but howcome i didn't get my numbers and my name is not anywhere on the board?
> *


IF YOUR NOT THERE ITS CAUSE SOMEONE ELSE PICKED THE SAME NUMBERS


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

tlc64impala COME ON PICK 2 NUMBERS

doobie PICK 1 NUMBER

BigTime77 2 NUMBERS

IF YOUR NAME ISNT ON THE BOARD CONTACT ME RIGHT AWAY


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

homie I dont see what numbers are left, could be that im in iraq . But i dont see what numbers are left on the updated board , what are they so I can pick em, only board i see I have 8 spots .


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

11 42 80 90 100 92 93 98


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

give me 80 and 92


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

42,100,93,90 payment sent


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

Money sent for #11


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

What's left? I'll take the last 1. 98 right.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

42,100,93,90 payment sent


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 10 2009, 02:15 PM~14435742
> *What's left? I'll take the last 2.
> *


98 is the only one left :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

NO MORE PAYMENTS 

NO MORE PAYMENTS


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

hno: hno:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

and now we play the waiting game


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

doobie PICK 1 NUMBER

BigTime77 2 NUMBERS

IF YOUR NAME ISNT ON THE BOARD CONTACT ME RIGHT AWAY
[/quote]


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 10 2009, 02:20 PM~14435797
> *and now we play the waiting game
> *


I got no problem waiting... should I post my address for the shipping? :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

jd if you do another one put me down for any number :biggrin:


----------



## doobie (Nov 25, 2003)

> doobie PICK 1 NUMBER
> 
> BigTime77 2 NUMBERS
> 
> IF YOUR NAME ISNT ON THE BOARD CONTACT ME RIGHT AWAY


[/quote]


98 :biggrin:


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

So is it over yet ?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

BigTime77 2 NUMBERS

IF YOUR NAME ISNT ON THE BOARD CONTACT ME RIGHT AWAY
[/quote]


----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

damn purple haze ...15 spot mofo...lol


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA+Jul 10 2009, 12:17 PM~14435762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

11 and 100 if they ain't taken


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY WERE DONE ILL BE BACK ON HERE AT 5PM WITH THE WINNER

MARK YOU HAVE 1 CREDIT FOR THE NEXT RAFFLE
primmer665 YOU HAVE 1 CREDIT FOR THE NEXT RAFFLE


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 10 2009, 04:18 PM~14437026
> *OKAY WERE DONE ILL BE BACK ON HERE AT 5PM WITH THE WINNER
> 
> MARK YOU HAVE 1 CREDIT FOR THE NEXT RAFFLE
> ...


Is it 5:00 yet? hno:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 10 2009, 02:55 PM~14437386
> *Is it 5:00 yet? hno:
> *


X2


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

7 MINUTES AND COUNTING


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

its 5!!!!
hahaha!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

someone gonna be rollin a new set of z,s pretty soon  purple haze is doiminating the board!!


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 10 2009, 03:18 PM~14437026
> *OKAY WERE DONE ILL BE BACK ON HERE AT 5PM WITH THE WINNER
> 
> MARK YOU HAVE 1 CREDIT FOR THE NEXT RAFFLE
> ...


thanks JD


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

DID I MISS IT???


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

Okay fellas im on my way to las vegas and my internet won't work so i might have to draw the winner when i get there


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THE INTERNET IS BACK UP BUT WERE DRIVING POST THE WINNER ABOUT MIDNIGHT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

word


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

hno:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 10 2009, 10:30 PM~14440541
> *hno:
> *


x2


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

is it going down tonight


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I just pulled up let me get checked in and settled


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 11 2009, 02:37 AM~14441238
> *I just pulled up let me get checked in and settled
> *


Cool.


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

damn, do it again i always miss my #s


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Have the winner been picked yet?


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jul 11 2009, 09:29 AM~14442460
> *Have the winner been picked yet?
> *


x2


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

last i heard he was hung over :biggrin:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 11 2009, 11:28 AM~14443282
> *last i heard he was hung over :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Cmon guys, would you slow down to work while in Vegas? :cheesy:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 11 2009, 11:54 AM~14443499
> *Cmon guys, would you slow down to work while in Vegas?  :cheesy:
> *


 :no:


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

The anticipation is killing me and I can't leave this computer hno: hno:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTime77_@Jul 11 2009, 12:43 PM~14443763
> *The anticipation is killing me and I can't leave this computer hno:  hno:
> *


x2 :


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

whats he doing in vegas. could he not hold off til he was prepared? cuz 5, and midnight are long gone

dude needs to look into some raffle software and learn to edit his first post after all the spaces are sold.


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Fuck it , he givin us a chance to win some Zeniths :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

took the money and went to vegas :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

What's the deal JD?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jul 11 2009, 02:16 PM~14443937
> *whats he doing in vegas. could he not hold off til he was prepared? cuz 5, and midnight are long gone
> 
> dude needs to look into some raffle software and learn to edit his first post after all the spaces are sold.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

OKAY I WAS LEAVING FOR VEGAS "A PREPLANNED TRIP TO DELIVER MY FRIENDS CAR" AND MY INTERNET WENT DOWN WE GOT ON THE ROAD AND GOT IT FIXXED I WASENT GONNA PULL OVER ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD AND DO THE RAFFLE 
WE HAD PROBLEMS WITH THIS MONTHS COVER CAR WE WERE BRINGIN BACK ON THE TRAILER SO I GOT HERE AT MIDNIGHT AND FELT SICK
I JUST WOKE UP 
AGAIN IM SORRY AFTER DOING 18 RAFFLES AND 20 WINNERS INCLUDING FREE RAFFLES THIS IS THE 1ST TIME I HAD SHIT HAPPEN 

AGAIN SORRY

SO MY SON IS ON HIS WAY DOWN TO GET THE RAFFLE BOX 

30 MIN


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jul 11 2009, 02:24 PM~14443975
> *took the money and went to vegas  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YEAH THAT SHITS STILL IN PAY---S HANDS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 11 2009, 01:38 PM~14444336
> *OKAY I WAS LEAVING FOR VEGAS "A PREPLANNED TRIP TO DELIVER MY FRIENDS CAR" AND MY INTERNET WENT DOWN WE GOT ON THE ROAD AND GOT IT FIXXED I WASENT GONNA PULL OVER ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD AND DO THE RAFFLE
> WE HAD PROBLEMS WITH THIS MONTHS COVER CAR WE WERE BRINGIN BACK ON THE TRAILER SO I GOT HERE AT MIDNIGHT AND FELT SICK
> I JUST WOKE UP
> ...


  e


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SO ARE WE DOING ANOTHER 1


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 11 2009, 02:47 PM~14444379
> *SO  ARE WE DOING ANOTHER 1
> *


im down to do another 1


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 11 2009, 04:47 PM~14444379
> *SO  ARE WE DOING ANOTHER 1
> *


change # 17 to the same as this one i bet it would get dun in 24 hours :biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

im down is there anither way to use pay pal even if i dont have a debit or credit card? like visa prepaid gift card or something??


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

AND THE WINNER IS


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 11 2009, 07:19 PM~14444839
> *AND THE WINNER IS
> 
> 
> *


Can't see the #.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WATCH THE WHOLE THING I JUST CHECKED IT 

#85


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 11 2009, 02:47 PM~14444379
> *SO  ARE WE DOING ANOTHER 1
> *


i hope so. i missed out.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

damn.. 1 number off


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

so whens the next one????


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

whens the next one :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

SHIT HOMIE YOU WON 3 OF HIS RAFFLES 

THOSE NUMBERS HAVE BEEN IN THE BOX FOR A YEAR 

ATLEAST MY RAFFLES ARE NOT LIKE THE 2 DAYTON RAFFLES THAT THE WINNERS NEVER GOT THERE WHEELS


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jul 11 2009, 07:43 PM~14444944
> *WOW I THOUGHT WE WOULD HAVE SEEN THE NUMBER'S GO INTO THE BOX BEFORE THE PICKING OF THE NUMBER. WHO WON DELTORO??
> ISNT THAT COOL, YOU WON ONE ON HIS, HE WON ONE ON YOUR'S.
> CONGRATES TO THE WINNER..........
> *


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 11 2009, 04:46 PM~14444963
> *SHIT HOMIE YOU WON 3 OF HIS RAFFLES
> 
> THOSE NUMBERS HAVE BEEN IN THE BOX FOR A YEAR
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

HONESTLY I WAS REALLY ROUTIN FOR PURPLE HAZE AFTER THE DAYTON SHIT


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Yo thats crazy, my man only got one spot and won :0 between myself and PURPLE HAZE we had 30 spots taken up. I bought a set of Z's a couple months ago So im cool just was trying to get another set but 3 raffles a few hundred bucks later, I think im hanging it up .This one was crazy

CONGRATES TO THE WINNER


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

JUST BUY 1 NUMBER 

WE HAVE HAD ALOT OF WINNERS WITH JUST ONE OR A FEW NUMBERS


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Jul 11 2009, 05:54 PM~14445012
> *Yo thats crazy, my man only got one spot and won  :0 between myself and PURPLE HAZE we had 30 spots taken up. I bought a set of Z's a couple months ago So im cool just was trying to get another set but 3 raffles a few hundred bucks later,  I think im hanging it up .This one was crazy
> 
> CONGRATES TO THE WINNER
> *


Thats all it takes 
I need to start getting back into this


----------



## KINGNOS (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@Jul 11 2009, 03:24 PM~14444866
> *Can't see the #.
> *


I can see the number just fine... it's what I can't see that's not right.
I suggest having the drawing in a well lit area so everyone can see what's going on and show the balls and numbers go into the empty box, how do we know all the balls weren't #85?

Congratulations to #85... another California vendor. HMMM?

It was only $30 for me but others put up a bit more and this may be their only means of getting a set in these hard times, unless the procedure changes to assure everyone is getting a fair shot I won't be donating anymore dough, I'd rather pay full price and know I'm getting what I pay for, after watching the video I don't think I had a shot... put yourself in our shoes and watch the video and let me know if you can honestly say you'd be confident everyone on the board had a shot to win.

G4L


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jul 11 2009, 04:43 PM~14444944
> *WOW I THOUGHT WE WOULD HAVE SEEN THE NUMBER'S GO INTO THE BOX BEFORE THE PICKING OF THE NUMBER. WHO WON DELTORO??
> ISNT THAT COOL, YOU WON ONE ON HIS, HE WON ONE ON YOUR'S.
> CONGRATES TO THE WINNER..........
> *



JD is a straight up dude man hes not out to burn anyone dont think he would risk his reputation to help out a guy he has probably never even met that lives hundreds of miles away. Stay out of the heat JD and enjoy the pool lots of great scenery there


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGNOS_@Jul 11 2009, 05:02 PM~14445067
> *I can see the number just fine... it's what I can't see that's not right.
> I suggest having the drawing in a well lit area so everyone can see what's going on and show the balls and numbers go into the empty box, how do we know all the balls weren't #85?
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGNOS_@Jul 11 2009, 05:02 PM~14445067
> *I can see the number just fine... it's what I can't see that's not right.
> I suggest having the drawing in a well lit area so everyone can see what's going on and show the balls and numbers go into the empty box, how do we know all the balls weren't #85?
> 
> ...


Man dudes in las vegas right now im sure he has no problem dumping out all the balls and taking a picture of them if it will make you happy. Not like he can run to the store at the hotel and buy more real quick. Wouldnt do him ANY good to cheat people and hes not that kind of guy.


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THATS FUCKED UP HOMIE I DIDNT REALIZE THE LIGHT WAS BAD UNTIL I DOWNLOADED THE VIDEO I WAS JUST TRIN TO MAKE EVERY HAPPY LIKE ALLWAYS 

ILL DO ANOTHER DRAWING IF THATS HOW YOU FEEL I COILD CARE LESS 

AND JUST FOR YOUR INFO IM FROM TEXAS HOMIE


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 11 2009, 06:05 PM~14445087
> *Man dudes in las vegas right now im sure he has no problem dumping out all the balls and taking a picture of them if it will make you happy. Not like he can run to the store at the hotel and  buy more real quick. Wouldnt do him ANY good to cheat people and hes not that kind of guy.
> *


THANKS BRENT I DONT GET IT MAN SOMEONE ALLWAYS HAS SOME NEGITIVE SHIT TO RUIN IT FOR EVERYONE ELSE 

HEY HOMIES HERE YOU GO 









OHH YEAH AND THE FREE WINNER


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 11 2009, 06:02 PM~14445071
> *JD is a straight up dude man hes not out to burn anyone dont think he would risk his reputation to help out a guy he has probably never even met that lives hundreds of miles away. Stay out of  the heat JD and enjoy the pool lots of great scenery there
> *


:thumbsup: i have dropped plenty of $ on the raffles, no payout yet BUT i know JD is not getn rich off us and fixing the raffles. I will be in on the next one. Thanks for the oppertunity. If ur not sure about the drawings just look around at all the winners. If still unsure, go find some other form of entertainment


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 11 2009, 05:09 PM~14445112
> *THATS FUCKED UP HOMIE I DIDNT REALIZE THE LIGHT WAS BAD UNTIL I DOWNLOADED THE VIDEO I WAS JUST TRIN TO MAKE EVERY HAPPY LIKE ALLWAYS
> 
> ILL DO ANOTHER DRAWING IF THATS HOW YOU FEEL I COILD CARE LESS
> ...



NAW man dont think thats fair to the winner who won, I know for a fact the lighting sux in them rooms cuz i stay there quite often. People who know JD knows hes not trying to burn anyone, 20+ raffles people always get there wheels!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Jul 11 2009, 06:12 PM~14445134
> *:thumbsup: i have dropped plenty of $ on the raffles, no payout yet BUT i know JD is not getn rich off us and fixing the raffles. I will be in on the next one. Thanks for the oppertunity. If ur not sure about the drawings just look around at all the winners. If still unsure, go find some other form of entertainment
> *


THANKS FOR THE PROPS BUT THE NEXT THING THELL SAY IS ILL MAKE YOU THE NEXT WINNER 

I DONT NEED TO FIX SHIT LET ALONE SPEND MY DAY UPDATING THE BOARD ANSWERING ? AND STOPING MY TIME WITH MY KIDS TO DRAW A NUMBER FOR SOMEONE I NEVER MEET


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

all you guys who keep saying you keep playing and losing and buying all these numbers see if JD will let you guys get on a layaway plan or something hes always down to help out other lowriders might work out better for you guys


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 11 2009, 04:50 PM~14444991
> *HONESTLY I WAS REALLY ROUTIN FOR PURPLE HAZE AFTER THE DAYTON SHIT
> *


X2 HIS NUMBER GOT TO GET CALLED ONE DAY, PURPLE HAZE WILL WIN, GOOD THING YOURE DOING


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 11 2009, 05:17 PM~14445163
> *all you guys who keep saying you keep playing and losing and buying all these numbers see if JD will let you guys get on a layaway plan or something hes always down to help out other lowriders might work out better for you guys
> *


 :0 LAYAWAY


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

IM ALLWAYS DOWN TO DONATE FOR A GOOD CAUSE OR HELP OUT A FELLOW RIDER


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=487605


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 11 2009, 05:23 PM~14445191
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=487605
> *



damn now im afraid to enter i might win and then it will look fishy :biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 11 2009, 08:21 PM~14445183
> *IM ALLWAYS DOWN TO DONATE FOR A GOOD CAUSE OR HELP OUT A FELLOW RIDER
> *


thats good to know know ima have to hold you to that....


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 11 2009, 06:25 PM~14445198
> *damn now im afraid to enter i might win and then it will look fishy  :biggrin:
> *


YEP SO WHO CAN PLAY NOW

SHIT I KNOW PEOPLE ALL OVER THE WORLD


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 11 2009, 05:27 PM~14445207
> *YEP  SO WHO CAN PLAY NOW
> 
> SHIT I KNOW PEOPLE ALL OVER THE WORLD
> *


cuz your a superstar!


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 11 2009, 06:28 PM~14445209
> *cuz your a superstar!
> *


NOPE JUST REAL :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 11 2009, 05:05 PM~14445087
> *Man dudes in las vegas right now im sure he has no problem dumping out all the balls and taking a picture of them if it will make you happy. Not like he can run to the store at the hotel and  buy more real quick. Wouldnt do him ANY good to cheat people and hes not that kind of guy.
> *


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jul 11 2009, 06:33 PM~14445228
> *IT'S UNDERSTOOD THAT YOU KNOW HIM AND VOUCH FOR HIM,HOWEVER YOU SHOULD UNDERSTAND THAT IF SOMEONE DOESNT KNOW HIM OR YOU, THEN WITHOUT SEEING THE NUMBER'S GO IN IT COULD LOOK A LITTLE FUNNY....
> 
> MY FAULT FOR NOT DOING RESEARCH ON HOW HE DOES HIS RAFFLES......
> ...


IM IN A HOTEL IN VEGAS I WASENT GONNA TAKE THE 100 BALLS OUT 

SO IF THERE WAS ONLY 85 HOW THE FUCK DID WE STILL ONLY DRAW NUMBER 85

AND EVEN THOUGH YOU SEE SOMEONE PUT THE NUMBERS IN DOSENT MEAN THAT THEY STILL COULDNT FIX IT 

REFUND SENT I DONT NEED YOUR MONEY


----------



## KINGNOS (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 11 2009, 04:05 PM~14445087
> *Man dudes in las vegas right now im sure he has no problem dumping out all the balls and taking a picture of them if it will make you happy. Not like he can run to the store at the hotel and  buy more real quick. Wouldnt do him ANY good to cheat people and hes not that kind of guy.
> *


Not one time did I say he was that kind of guy but by watching the video I feel that there are many ways to get over on people that sent in money; for all we know he could be related to 85 or could have made a deal with 85 to buy them for X if he guaranteed the win, there are many ways to get over... 
I’m a nearly forty year old ex gang banger turned business man, I know the streets and I know business and people are getting fucked daily. I took a chance thinking the raffle would be a little more visual from start to finish, I was wrong and should have done more homework but I know damn well someone else had to perceive the video the same way so how is that being negative? I'm speaking my mind like as everyone should, shit I even suggested ways to make it better, take it how you want it but if you can't put yourself in the other persons shoes and see where they're coming from then you don't know good business.

G4L


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Take it from me. I won a set of wheels in Raffle #4. The raffles are completely legit, and JD is a stand up guy. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGNOS_@Jul 11 2009, 06:37 PM~14445248
> *Not one time did I say he was that kind of guy but by watching the video I feel that there are many ways to get over on people that sent in money; for all we know he could be related to 85 or could have made a deal with 85 to buy them for X if he guaranteed the win, there are many ways to get over...
> I’m a nearly forty year old ex gang banger turned business man, I know the streets and I know business and people are getting fucked daily. I took a chance thinking the raffle would be a little more visual from start to finish, I was wrong and should have done more homework but I know damn well someone else had to perceive the video the same way so how is that being negative? I'm speaking my mind like as everyone should, shit I even suggested ways to make it better, take it how you want it but if you can't put yourself in the other persons shoes and see where they're coming from then you don't know good business.
> 
> ...


WE ALL KNOW GOOD BUISNESS HOMIE YOU EXPLAIN TO MY HOMIE HOW IM GONNA LET MY 9 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER RIG A RAFFLE HOMIE 

I HAVE 10 KIDS AND THATS ALL I CARE ABOUT IN THIS LIFE I DONT PLAY AND IM NOT A EX GANG MEMBER IM A REAL LOWRIDER


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

all these people are fuckin it up for the future winners if you dont like it gtfo 
:twak:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

Congrats Deltoro , let homeboy enjoy his winnings


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

Jul. 11, 2009 Fee Reversal From Cancelled Fee Completed Details $1.17 USD 
Jul. 11, 2009 Refund To angel cruz Completed Details -$30.00 USD 

Jul. 11, 2009 Fee Reversal From Cancelled Fee Completed Details $0.74 USD 
Jul. 11, 2009 Refund To angel cruz Completed Details -$15.00 USD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

Jul. 11, 2009 Fee Reversal From Cancelled Fee Completed Details $1.17 USD 
Jul. 11, 2009 Refund To Pablo Ajeto Completed Details -$30.00 USD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

ANYONE ELSE


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 11 2009, 05:51 PM~14445334
> *Jul. 11, 2009  Fee Reversal From Cancelled Fee Completed Details  $1.17 USD
> Jul. 11, 2009  Refund To angel cruz Completed Details  -$30.00 USD
> 
> ...


PM'D JD I HOPE ALL IS UNDERSTOOD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

I CANT BELIEVE ALL THIS SHIT 

I DO THESE RAFFLES FOR THE JOY I GET WHEN PEOPLE WIN TO HEAR THE VOICE LIKE THAT ONE RAFFLE OR TO HAND THE WHEELS TO THE WINNER IF THERE CLOSE OR GET A PIC WHEN THERE WHEELS COME IN 

FIXXED RAFFLE DAMM WTF


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> WE I WILL ADMIT THAT I JUMPED THE GUN. I PM'D JD AND HE MADE A GREAT POINT I DID SAY SOME NEGATIVE SHIT AND I WANT TO RETRACT MY COMMENT'S. AND SHOULD HAVE DONE SO HERE NOT ONLY ON A PM SO HERE IT IS. THIS IS OUR PM CONVO
> 
> QUOTE]
> I DIDNT EVEN REMEMBER THAT HAPPINING
> I DID THAT LITTLE FACE CAUSE OF THE COMMENT YOU MADE BUT LOOK HOMIE I DONT TAKE ANYTHING PERSONAL IM A GOOD GUY WITH A BIG HEART THAT ALLWAYS GETS SCREWED BUT I ONLY DO THESE RAFFLES TO HELP OUT THE PEOPLE THAT DONT HAVE MONEY LIKE THAT


 THAT'S GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME BRO .I REALLY WANNA SQUASH WHATEVER JUST HAPPENED HERE I WILL NOT ACCEPT THE MONEY BACK PERIOD!!! TO BE HONEST I HAD PLANNED TO VISIT YOUR SHOP ONE DAY. I DONT WANT/ NEED BEEF OVER THIS SHIT IM A FATHER ASWELL AND UNDERSTAND THE STRUGGLE SO I DO APPOLIGIZE FOR WHAT I MIGHT HAVE IMPLIED.
[/quote]
ITS ALL GOOD 
BUT I SENT THE REFUND AND I WOULD LIKE TO KEEP IT THAT WAY 
I DONT HOLD NO GRUDGE BUT I THINK AFTER ALL THE SHIT YOU SAID ABOUT ME I THINK YOU SHOULD HAVE PUT THIS IN OPEN FORUM LIKE YOU DID WITH THE OTHER STUFF
[/quote]
THANKS 

AGAIN PEOPLE I TAKE ALOT OF TIME TO DO THIS 
YES I MAKE MONEY BUT DO I GET RICH HELL NO 
IM IN VEGAS RIGHT NOW CAUSE I CAME TO DELIVER A CAR FOR A CLOSE FRIEND THATS WHAT I DO I TAKE FRIENDSHIP VERY PERSONLA AND WILL DO ANYTHING TO HELP PEOPLE OUT


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGNOS_@Jul 11 2009, 06:02 PM~14445067
> *I can see the number just fine... it's what I can't see that's not right.
> I suggest having the drawing in a well lit area so everyone can see what's going on and show the balls and numbers go into the empty box, how do we know all the balls weren't #85?
> 
> ...


AS TO YOU HOMIE NO DISRESPECT 

BUT BEING A EX GANGBANGER DOSENT IMPRESS ME WHAT DOES ARE PEOPLE LIKE MYSELF THAT HAVE KIDS AND BUST OUR ASSES EVERYDAY OF OUR LIVES TO PROVIDE AND RAISE THEM TO BE JUST LIKE USE 
I HAVE 10 KIDS 7 IN MY HOUSE PLUS OTHERS I TAKE CARE OF AND I HUSTLE EVERYDAY FOR THEM TO HAVE A FUTURE


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

AGAIN IM SORRY FOR JUMPING THE GUN.
JD I DO APPOLIGIZE FOR ANY AND EVERYTHING THING NEGATIVE THAT I HAVE SAID.
I CANNOT AND WILL NOT ACCEPT THE MONEY BACK THANX THOU ...

Transaction Details 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #98012454RS674322P) 


Original Transaction 
Date Type Status Details Amount 
Jul. 11, 2009 Payment To BIG BODY CUSTOMS Completed ... -$45.00 USD


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jul 11 2009, 07:29 PM~14445513
> *AGAIN IM SORRY FOR JUMPING THE GUN.
> JD I DO APPOLIGIZE FOR ANY AND EVERYTHING THING NEGATIVE THAT I HAVE SAID.
> I CANNOT AND WILL NOT ACCEPT THE MONEY BACK THANX THOU ...
> ...


OKAY I RESPECT THAT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

10 kids :0 man whore :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i won twice knock offs the first time and wheels several raffles later! i got my stuff right away , if you think its rigged than dont play simple i spent hundreds of dollars playing


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

WHEN IS THE NEXT ONE?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 11 2009, 07:44 PM~14445925
> *WHEN IS THE NEXT ONE?
> *


NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

For what it's worth, I know JD well and he takes these raffles serious and has far too much integrity to rig a raffle. he is the real deal.


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

CONGRATS TO THE WINNER


----------



## KINGNOS (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 11 2009, 05:18 PM~14445465
> *AS TO YOU HOMIE NO DISRESPECT
> 
> BUT BEING A EX GANGBANGER DOSENT IMPRESS ME WHAT DOES ARE PEOPLE LIKE MYSELF THAT HAVE KIDS AND BUST OUR ASSES EVERYDAY OF OUR LIVES TO PROVIDE AND RAISE THEM TO BE JUST LIKE USE
> ...


Ain't nobody trying to impress anyone... and if I was attempting to intimidate someone I wouldn’t have spoken the way I did, the reason it's EX is because I’m older, wiser and have too much to lose, you’re looking at it through your eyes only. I am very successful in my business because I was able to take my street hustle combined with my scholastic abilities and cater to my clients needs. I do whatever it takes within reason to keep them pleased. I believe it’s not a good deal unless all parties have a good deal (this is how I retain my customers) as well as accumulate new ones, word or mouth goes a long way. I give you props for hustling to provide for your fam, I’ve been providing for mine since a teen and support all my kids to the fullest. I can only call it like I see it and whether the raffle was legit or not I do not know, it could have been handled much more professionally which would have eliminated all this bullshit to begin with. I'm not about to sit up here and bitch on the net about something that can be handled man to man so if you feel the need to continue this discussion we can finish over PMs, phone or whatever.

G4L


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGNOS_@Jul 12 2009, 12:52 AM~14447401
> *Ain't nobody trying to impress anyone... and if I was attempting to intimidate someone I wouldn’t have spoken the way I did, the reason it's EX is because I’m older, wiser and have too much to lose, you’re looking at it through your eyes only.  I am very successful in my business because I was able to take my street hustle combined with my scholastic abilities and cater to my clients needs. I do whatever it takes within reason to keep them pleased.  I believe it’s not a good deal unless all parties have a good deal (this is how I retain my customers) as well as accumulate new ones, word or mouth goes a long way. I give you props for hustling to provide for your fam, I’ve been providing for mine since a teen and support all my kids to the fullest. I can only call it like I see it and whether the raffle was legit or not I do not know, it could have been handled much more professionally which would have eliminated all this bullshit to begin with. I'm not about to sit up here and bitch on the net about something that can be handled man to man so if you feel the need to continue this discussion we can finish over PMs,  phone or whatever.
> 
> G4L
> *


20 raffles
Hundreds of customers
World wide 
I would say i do a good job and honesty goes along way


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 11 2009, 10:56 PM~14447415
> *20 raffles
> Hundreds of customers
> World wide
> ...


 :werd: :yes:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

Hells yea thanks JD I will be calling


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 11 2009, 07:11 PM~14445707
> *10 kids  :0  man whore :biggrin:
> *


i just had my 7th on monday :biggrin:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

:biggrin: if I had an 85 regal I would of won :angry: :biggrin: 
congrarts to the winner


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 12 2009, 11:27 AM~14449043
> *i just had my 7th on monday :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS :biggrin: 
BOY OR GIRL


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Jul 12 2009, 10:59 AM~14449261
> *CONGRATS  :biggrin:
> BOY OR GIRL
> *


girl 5 girls 2 boys


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

JD give me a call when you get a chance thanks 559-416-2444


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

Jd whats the deal with these are you just going to ship them to my address on paypal.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 15 2009, 08:03 PM~14485810
> *Jd whats the deal with these are you just going to ship them to my address on paypal.
> *


hey deltoro how much you want for them. ill give you what you paid for them....lol congrats homie


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Jul 15 2009, 06:03 PM~14485810
> *Jd whats the deal with these are you just going to ship them to my address on paypal.
> *


YOU MAKE IT SEEM AS IF YOUVE BEEN CONTACTING ME AND I DONT ANSWER BACK 
AFTER YOU WON YOU SAID YOU WOULD GET AT ME :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

WERE ARE THE PICS BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

I still have them bad boys sitting where the fed ex man left them.......Scared to put them on the hopper dont want to fuck them up.....YET


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Aug 16 2009, 12:05 AM~14781933
> *I still have them bad boys sitting where the fed ex man left them.......Scared to put them on the hopper dont want to fuck them up.....YET
> *


COOL  :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT


----------

